# LGB RhB GEX Panorama Cars 33660,3,4,5



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

In the pictures of the prototypes the Swiss Cross's over the closed vestibules align nicely and visually accurate however the LGB ones are to far apart. Anyone else notice this? Seems as if the couplers extend to far. Is there a fix for this anyone has come up with? Shorter couplers?

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I take it you want to go from this:










To this:










So the train will look like this:










I know of three options:

1. Do it yourself which is what the pictures above represent.
That was done in 2009

2. Buy a "shorty" coupling from Lokbauer.
Coupling is made of brass and replaces the complete LGB coupling but is not compatible with the regular LGB coupling.


That was done by Matthias and described on his website briefly (in German), but the pictures tell the tale.

http://www.beathis.ch/lgb/30660/30660.html#Kurz

The Lokbauer coupling comes in two sizes.

3. Wait another month to see if you can use the new coupling that was developed by Hans-Peter Langula.










It's the white part in the picture above.
It replaces the existing LGB loop - the pick-up arm has to be shortened, the RhB buffer as well.
This coupling was developed for use with the new Kiss BEX panorama cars but there is no reason (I don't think) why it wouldn't work with the GEX cars as well.
The coupling is relatively cheap - you reuse the hook and the spring and the rest of the existing coupling.
Cars with that coupling can apparently still negotiate R1.
Production unit of the coupling will of course be in black.

I personally will probably go with option 3, I'm definitely going to buy a bunch of those and try them out.

Hope this helps,

Knut


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW, thanks! big help. Where do I find the new couplers in a month?


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I think in theory you could get even closer, however, you go from R3 to Rx the closer you get. So that depends on your layout. I will be ordering a few of those for my own experiments, because the coupling distance has always bothered me


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Where can I find these?
"Wait another month to see if you can use the new coupling that was developed by Hans-Peter Langula."
Also, someone just forwarded me this...
http://www.kiss-modellbahnen.de/rhb_b.html
I have never heard of Kiss, are the comparable to LGB?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

KISS is a small series manufacturer with high level of detail. Imo they look much better than LGB.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By gregg k on 18 Mar 2012 07:22 AM 
Where can I find these?
"Wait another month to see if you can use the new coupling that was developed by Hans-Peter Langula."
Also, someone just forwarded me this...
http://www.kiss-modellbahnen.de/rhb_b.html
I have never heard of Kiss, are the comparable to LGB?




Take a look on the database
http://www.gbdb.info/

Type Kiss into the search field and you will get a sample of what was/is available from him that is "G-Scale" compatible.

There are lots of other small manufacturers who make compatible items - you will find most of them on the database.

On the couplings - I will get mine directly from Hans-Peter since I know him.
But the Gatenbahn profi shop in Germany will sell them as well.
However, I will try them out first before I order any quantity.

Why don't you wait until they are actually available, there may be more people selling them then.

I'm not a dealer but I can help you to get some from Germany if it comes down to that.

Knut


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Knut! 
While on the topic of GEX the 2nd class 33665 and 33663 seem almost identical, whats the difference?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The expectation was that only the car number would be different - the RhB car number not the LGB one. 
I would typically run a train with two first car coaches and four second car coaches - with the prototype every car has a different number so it looks a bit funny if all the first car coaches in the model had the same car number, same problem for the second car coaches. 
And changing the car number yourself is certainly doable but it never seems to turn out as good as the lettering from the factory. 

But with the LGB 33665, Marklin went all out and to everyones surprise shipped that car with blue seats. 
That was rather unusual, normally they would just change the running number of the car. 

Knut


----------

